# Oldmiser Has a Slippery Shooter



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well this is a Poly Shooter with a smooth finish..For me anyway when I use the thumb & finger

hold the shooter seems to turn or twist a bit in my hand...causing a miss or a fork hit...

So as some of you members know already I like too use the long party animal Balloons for tie

wraps....so this morning the old light bulb ( in my head lite up)...Hmmm I thought to my self

this may be worth a try....so as you can see I wrapped the shooter with some party Balloons....

Tell ya what ..this stopped any movement of the shooter in my hand....so I will shoot this for

a couple days..see how it goes..I just may buy some plastic dip & coat the shooter.....

Any comments welcome..thanks for viewing this little experiment I have done...... 

AKAOldmiser


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey buddy! I think I've seen another thread somewhere that mentioned using grip tape on these shooters in the same places you have the balloons tied.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

looks good


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hound said:


> Hey buddy! I think I've seen another thread somewhere that mentioned using grip tape on these shooters in the same places you have the balloons tied.


well I have in the past used grip tape...But I wanted too keep this as thin as I could with no bulk up for a wrap..

seems to work very well as far....


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

My only concern is wearing and tearing.

I'm unsure of the energy stored in these, but i know using Theraband silver as a tie, if you cut it it whips you rather hard.

Nice idea however, I like my para wrap though!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Individual said:


> My only concern is wearing and tearing.
> 
> I'm unsure of the energy stored in these, but i know using Theraband silver as a tie, if you cut it it whips you rather hard.
> 
> Nice idea however, I like my para wrap though!


If i did paracord wrap I would have to gut the cord..too much bulk....

Yes I am aware of the latex balloons whipping loose....This is just a trial for now..I am sure I will buy some

plastic dip...that you use for bare metal tool handles......thanks for your comment...OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A friction tape like that used on hockey sticks or base ball bats is good. You can buy it in colors. Some electrical friction tape from the hardware store is cheap. You may have to add a little talc after wrapping because that stuff will leave a black residue on your hand.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> A friction tape like that used on hockey sticks or base ball bats is good. You can buy it in colors. Some electrical friction tape from the hardware store is cheap. You may have to add a little talc after wrapping because that stuff will leave a black residue on your hand.


Thank you Mr.Tree Fork I will look in to the friction tape used for hockey sticks ........OM


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I wear golf gloves.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

mr. green said:


> I wear golf gloves.


Now there is a thought........maybe...OM


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > I wear golf gloves.
> ...


If you're geting one, get the one made out of leather. They're cheaper and last longer than the synthetic leather.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

That's thinking outside the balloon... Good idea!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> A friction tape like that used on hockey sticks or base ball bats is good. You can buy it in colors. Some electrical friction tape from the hardware store is cheap. You may have to add a little talc after wrapping because that stuff will leave a black residue on your hand.


That rubber electrical tape is awesome stuff. I have never used it for grip, but seem like it would work well. A little stretch and wrap and that stuff grabs like there is no tomorrow. One of my favorite tapes, and seems relatively unknown to most folks.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

quarterinmynose said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > A friction tape like that used on hockey sticks or base ball bats is good. You can buy it in colors. Some electrical friction tape from the hardware store is cheap. You may have to add a little talc after wrapping because that stuff will leave a black residue on your hand.
> ...


I have used cloth friction tape about 20 years ago.....OM


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice idea in earnest! I´m in favor always using stuff which is no longer required.

Have a nice day mate!

Luke


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

When a shooter is to slippery for me, i do the same with TBG or latex strips but only on the handle, works good !


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd go with the golf glove (or bicycling glove). I make jewelry from time to time and use plastic dip on the tools, it does not last very long. I spend more time waiting for it to dry than I do working. 
Just my experience, yours may vary.


----------



## troutokie (May 4, 2014)

Treefork's idea is spot on. I keep a couple rolls of hockey tape around for all similar problems. Great stuff. Its thin enough you could use it to overwrap the ballons if you wish.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

I also use old mtb neumatic,i cut it with the rotary cutter in bands and them wrapped forks and handle,my HDPE Seal Sniper has new life now.

Grip on HPDE slingshots sometimes not be the best but wrapping with rubber band material they improve a lot.

If you get a plastic dip & coat please coment results


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

See my solution under the topic "Slippery".

I demonstrate the use of 3M Vetrap.

My post to the "Slippery" topic was added 11/7/2014.

Enjoy!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> See my solution under the topic "Slippery".
> 
> I demonstrate the use of 3M Vetrap.
> 
> ...


I no longer have that shooter..I gave it away as a gift....I now use a wrap that Nathan sells @simple-shot....

thanks for sharing your idea my friend.....11/09/2014


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > See my solution under the topic "Slippery".
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

That's why the only poly I use is the grip faced king starboard, doesn't slip if routed correctly and NOT heat finished
Old post , just realized


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Rubber rim strips from your local bike shop are cheap, thin and work well. It's the rubber strip placed between the rim and the inner tube.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Rubber rim strips from your local bike shop are cheap, thin and work well. It's the rubber strip placed between the rim and the inner tube.


yup keeps the spoke heads from punching a hole the inner tube...But as for now any poly shooter ..has the grip stuff from simple-shot...

sotra like medical ace bandage stuff with adhesive backing.....thanks for the input........OM


----------

